# Zobel y otras yerbas...



## angelwind (Feb 10, 2011)

estimados foristas

Una duda me esta dando vueltas: Estoy haciéndome unos monitores de campo cercano con unos Vifa xt25 y unos midwoofers Peerles, bien pero la duda no es ahí...
Calculando una red zobel y compensación para el woofer y el tweeter... me surgio la siguiente duda.
Tengo el sistema principal multiamplificado (4 vías), con el correspondiente crossover electrónico..
Ahora bien, necesitan redes zobel y compensaciones los parlantes? 
La verdad no me lo había planteado.
Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 10, 2011)

angelwind dijo:


> Calculando una red zobel y compensación para el woofer y el tweeter... me surgio la siguiente duda.
> *Tengo el sistema principal multiamplificado* (4 vías), con el correspondiente crossover electrónico..





angelwind dijo:


> Ahora bien, _*n**ecesitan redes zobel y compensaciones los parlantes?*_



Nop, no lo necesitan. Si se los ponés, solo le hacés la vida mas fácil a los amplificadores, pero no tiene sentido usarlos si estás empleando multiamplificación.

Ahora, si la red zobel es para estabilizar el amplificador...esa es otra historia...pero la red va puesta en otro lugar.

PD: Me perdí con las _*compensaciones*_...


----------



## angelwind (Feb 10, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Nop, no lo necesitan. Si se los ponés, solo le hacés la vida mas fácil a los amplificadores, pero no tiene sentido usarlos si estás empleando multiamplificación.
> 
> Ahora, si la red zobel es para estabilizar el amplificador...esa es otra historia...pero la red va puesta en otro lugar.
> 
> PD: Me perdí con las _*compensaciones*_...


Si, estuvo demás... zobel y punto... me refería a compensar el pico de impedancia... eventualmente algun pico o valle de frecuencia..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 10, 2011)

angelwind dijo:


> Si, estuvo demás... zobel y punto... me refería a compensar el pico de impedancia... *eventualmente algun pico o valle de frecuencia*..


Si tenés picos o valles en algunas frecuencias, vas a tener que seguir agregando cosas al crossover activo.


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 11, 2011)

que modelo de parlante estas usando? tenes la posibilidad de medir la función de transferencia y la fase? como te dice edu, a mas picos y valles mas electrónica (o mas complicado el filtro pasivo), pero... peerless hace transductores muy lineales sobre todas las cosas y con buen cobre bien ubicado, por eso tal vez creo que no vas a necesitar red zobel (yo use unos 810103 y no necesite nada)

pd: estoy saliendo de viaje y no creo que pueda responder hasta el domingo a la noche, igual subí data así vamos viendo

saludos

Juan


----------



## angelwind (Feb 11, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Si tenés picos o valles en algunas frecuencias, vas a tener que seguir agregando cosas al crossover activo.


Si.... le agregué el ecualizador paramétrico de Rod Elliott...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 11, 2011)

angelwind dijo:


> Si.... le agregué el ecualizador paramétrico de Rod Elliott...


Esa es una buena desición ...pero vas a tener que medir las correcciones por que esos ecualizadores son medio "complicados".


----------



## angelwind (Feb 11, 2011)

juanfilas dijo:


> que modelo de parlante estas usando? tenes la posibilidad de medir la función de transferencia y la fase? como te dice edu, a mas picos y valles mas electrónica (o mas complicado el filtro pasivo), pero... peerless hace transductores muy lineales sobre todas las cosas y con buen cobre bien ubicado, por eso tal vez creo que no vas a necesitar red zobel (yo use unos 810103 y no necesite nada)
> 
> pd: estoy saliendo de viaje y no creo que pueda responder hasta el domingo a la noche, igual subí data así vamos viendo
> 
> ...




Hola Juan

te copio los  datos del Peerles 850 234

Electrical data
 Nominal impedance Zn 8 §Ù
 Minimum impedance/at freq. Zmin 4.6 / 345 §Ù/Hz
 Maximum impedance Zo 26.8 §Ù
 Dc resistance Re 4.3 §Ù
 Voice coil inductance Le 0.8 mH
 TS Parameters
 Resonance Frequency fs 65.0 Hz
 Mechanical Q factor Qms 2.54
 Electrical Q factor Qes 0.48
 Total Q factor Qts 0.40
 Force factor Bl 5.7 Tm
 Mechanical resistance Rms 1.44 Kg/s
 Moving mass Mms 9.0 g
 Suspension compliance Cms 0.67 mm/N
 Effective cone diameter D 10.8 cm
 Effective piston area Sd 91 cm©÷
 Equivalent volume Vas 7.6 ltrs
 SPL 2.83V/1m at fmin 90.1 dB


Saludos!



ezavalla dijo:


> Esa es una buena desición ...pero vas a tener que medir las correcciones por que esos ecualizadores son medio "complicados".



Eduardo
Fuiste muy conservador y generoso considerando "medio" complicados estos ecualizadores...
Te diría que un curso de manejo de submarinos es más simple...
Obviamente con instrumental de medición (que no tengo) se facilitaría bastante la cosa.


----------



## angelwind (Feb 11, 2011)

Ooootra duda...
Jugando con un nuevo chiche (un multímetro con inductómetro, capacímetro, etc...) se me ocurrió probar el inductómetro con los Peerles...
Según la hoja de datos tiene una inductancia de 0.8 mh... pero en el  tester... marca 0.32 mh..
¿Estoy midiendo de forma incorrecta, o puede haber tanta diferencia de los datos a la realidad???


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 11, 2011)

angelwind dijo:


> Ooootra duda...
> Jugando con un nuevo chiche (un multímetro con inductómetro, capacímetro, etc...) se me ocurrió probar el inductómetro con los Peerles...
> Según la hoja de datos tiene una inductancia de 0.8 mh... pero en el  tester... marca 0.32 mh..
> ¿Estoy midiendo de forma incorrecta, o puede haber tanta diferencia de los datos a la realidad???


0.8 mHy es medio alta...pero si lo dice el datasheet 
El problema con la inductancia es que no es una inductancia pura y el valor depende de la frecuencia y amplitud de la señal aplicada. Tendrías que saber a que frecuencia mide el aparatejo que tenés y a que frecuencia se mide en la fábrica para poder estimar el valor, pero en la fábrica - normalmente - no se mide así, sino que se barre en frecuencia y se analiza a partir de cuando empieza a subir la curva de impedancia con pendiente positiva luego de la resonancia: y la inductancia es función de esa pendiente...


----------



## angelwind (Feb 11, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> 0.8 mHy es medio alta...pero si lo dice el datasheet
> El problema con la inductancia es que no es una inductancia pura y el valor depende de la frecuencia y amplitud de la señal aplicada. Tendrías que saber a que frecuencia mide el aparatejo que tenés y a que frecuencia se mide en la fábrica para poder estimar el valor, pero en la fábrica - normalmente - no se mide así, sino que se barre en frecuencia y se analiza a partir de cuando empieza a subir la curva de impedancia con pendiente positiva luego de la resonancia: y la inductancia es función de esa pendiente...



Gracias Eduardo

como siempre muy didáctico.


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 13, 2011)

como te dice eduardo, la inductancia varia con la frecuencia (de ahí la necesidad de la red zobel) y esta variación hace que el filtro que hagas no sea lineal, el tema es que un filtro no lineal no quiere decir que no sea bueno o el correcto, yo te recomiendo que, si no tenes equipo de medición lo hagas y te quedes tranquilo, si podes medir, proba y fijate como cambia la respuesta con y sin el, hay veces que hay que ponerlo otras no (que importa si el filtro no es lineal si la respuesta es mejor así no?) yo he tenido casos en que tengo que poner la red zobel (como en los jbl vintage que la inductancia era enorme) y otros que no. La Le de los peerless que use en el ultimo proyecto es de 1.3mH... mucho mayor que la de los tuyos y no necesite red zobel (calculo que por el buen diseño del motor) en fin, cualquier consulta pregunta tranquilo, saludos

Juan


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 12, 2012)

En el datasheet de mi parlante aparecen la Le en Fs, Le a 1kHz y a 20kHz. Cuál debo usar para calcular la Red Zobel?
Segun me dijo YIROSHI la causa de mi rotura del reproductor de musica cuando le conecté un parlante de 4 ohm a uno que admite solo 8 (el TDA2050 en puente de mnicolau) fue por la falta de la red Zobel pero no entiendo cómo es que funciona en este caso específico.
Gracias


----------

